

Ask HN: Need feedback on my idea to improve long, threaded discussions - kaizenfury7

A reddit discussion with thousands of comments:<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/gpvqg/is_anyone_else_mad_that_people_are_using/<p>My attempt at trying to improve discoverability and readability:<p>http://threadit.blazingrails.com/discussions/7
======
jcr
Your attempt to improve on threaded discussion shows nothing without
javascript, and many people would simply just move along rather than granting
an exception for you.

~~~
rgbrgb
Most people do not care that this is javascript only. So is Facebook. However,
it feels kind of slow - I'd much rather scroll.

